# Looking for some good Anime to see any recommendations?



## Princess Rozalin (Aug 21, 2010)

Ok well im a Anime Fan but i want to become a Huge Anime Fan so i want to Know some of the Good Anime Out there i mean all i watch tbh is

Disgaea
Bleach up till the 6th Season Adult Swim
Inuyasha waiting for Final Act to be Dubbed
Avatar (not sure if that counts as Anime)
Fooly Cooly
Vandread
FMA and Brotherhood still watching on Adult Swim
and ETC i cant think of more i seen anyways anyone have any more Recommendations also is there a place Online where i can see it i found some but always Megavideo says my Time Limit has Expired.

PS:No Flaming at me Please


----------



## Anonygoo (Aug 21, 2010)

Well, anime is sort of diverse in genre. What's your poison for entertainment?

Cowboy Bebop is good if you're looking for a mature, sci-fi adventure with tones of noir and western in it.
More recently, Black Lagoon is also a good choice for action.
Gunbuster and Diebuster are pretty good options if you like mecha.
Great Teacher Onizuka is good for nice mixture of comedy and drama centered on teaching life lessons.
There's also a number of movies like Perfect Blue, The Girl Who Leapt Through Time, and Barefoot Gen.

Try Crunchyroll or Hulu as streaming sites. They're sanctioned by companies who own the anime in one way or another, and you won't get cut into with cooldown times (although there are short commercials).


----------



## mameks (Aug 21, 2010)

Angel Beats!
Clannad
Code Geass R1+R2
Fairy Tail
Bakemonogatari
Highschool of the Dead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hellsing
Neon Genesis Evangelion (all parts +4 films)
Lucky Star
Death Note
All Gundam


----------



## DarkWay (Aug 21, 2010)

Some of my favourites:
Series:
Naruto - Generic I know but I can't resist it.
Naruto Shippuden - Generic I know but I can't resist it.
Air Gear - If you like ecchiness, humour, romance and sweet "action" scenes then this is a very good watch.
Inazuma Eleven - I love this Anime, it's about Football but it's brilliant.
Cowboy Bebop - Funny and lovable characters with abit of sauce on the side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Angel Beats! - Not really sure how to sell this one, all I can say is I throughly enjoyed it (T.K. FTW).
Avatar: The Last Airbender - This is a must see for any anime fan, it may have been created in america but it's pure genius (It's not on MAL sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Nabari no Oh - Another Anime with ninjas and samurai in it only this one is pretty good, the story is kinda dark but it has it's humourous moments.
They Are My Noble Masters - Pure ecchi and humour toss in a little romance on the side and this is what you get.
TOKKO - Another ecchi anime this one has a darker story to it though with its demons and gore.
Fairy Tail - Brilliant characters great story (so far I've recently started watching it) and the humour is pretty good.
Basquash! - It's about Basketball.....with MECHA ROBOTS!!! FUCK YES it's actually pretty clever, I found myself laughing hard alot of the time, there's also abit of romance in there and sometimes I found myself wanting to screen  "OH FFS JUST KISS HER".
Eureka Seven - Loved it, great humor, good romance, amazing story and the characters are very well created.
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi - Where do I begin, typical weakling doing everything he can to learn how to become stronger and defeat any opponent in the name of "justice" (also to oggle a certain persons chesticles)...yes it's another ecchi one but it's hilarious.

I'm not going to say anything aboiut the movies list I'll let you decide for yourself here, all I will say is check out anything and everything by Studio Ghibli (and The Girl Who Leapt Through Time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Movies:
Sky Blue
The Girl Who Leapt Through Time
Origin - Spirits of the Past
Cowboy Bebop - Knockin' on Heaven's Door
Castle in the Sky
Eureka Seven: Pocket Full of Rainbows
Final Fantasy VII - Advent Children: Complete
My Neighbour Totoro
Princess Mononoke
Spirited Away

Hopefully you can find something from this bunch that will interest you!

This isn't all the anime I've watched, there's a tonne more but these are just some of my favourites that I've rewatched a few times or more (or is still watching cause it's still airing).


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Aug 21, 2010)

@ Anonygoo:Tried Cowboy Bepbop used to see it on Adult Swim but i couldnt get used to it
I heard Black Lagoon is good i tried that
never heard of Gunbuster and Diebuster i check that out
wasnt much into Great Teacher Onizuka
i check also  Perfect Blue, The Girl Who Leapt Through Time, and Barefoot Gen.Thanks for Replying Appreciate it

@ shlong: I try Angel Beats it looks good
Clannad i heard its Really good thanks i try it
Code Geass R1+R2 i tried the DS game i try the Anime ^^
Fairy Tail? looks similar to One Piece but thanks anyways
Bakemonogatari Looks good for a Anime Thanks
Highschool of the Dead..uhhhh....idk
Hellsing nah saw it a few times couldnt get used to it
Neon Genesis Evangelion oh i saw this on Adult Swim i might rewatch it ^^^ (if im correct there was a Movie too?)
Lucky Star OMG i saw this anime a few times with my Friend but affter that i got so busy i couldnt see it anymore Im looking foward to this one
Death Note so and so i guess but ok
I Love the Gundam Series ty

@ DarkWay: Naruto and Shippuden i used to watch it but then idk i got Drifted away from it i rewatch it again ty
Air Gear I heard its a Excellent Anime ty i be sure to see it
Inazuma Eleven i could Never understand the football idea
Cowboy Bepbop same as what i said up there couldnt get used to it
Angel beats like i said up there i try ty
Avatar Already saw it although i never treated as Anime
Nabari no Oh looks good i try this one ty
They Are My Noble Masters saw a Preview not bad ty i be sure to try it
ehhh i dont think i like TOKKO but ty
Fairy Tail it kinda looks One Piece to me but ok i try it out
I heard Basquash! is a god Anime even though its Basketball i check it out ty
OMG I saw Eureka Seven on Adult Swim and Absoutly Loved it i might Rewatch it ty
not bad not bad i kinda like History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi and the storyline looks good ty

Also for the Movie Series i see a few that I like ty so Much Dark Way,shlong,Anonygoo You were a Great Help! ^^

PS:I heard Read or Die its good might try that too.

EDIT: If anyone want to Request more Anime then please do so I appreciates evreyones Reply on this.


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 21, 2010)

Mai-Hime

Any Gundam series not SD or Seed (the Astray OVAs are ok to watch though)

Mai-Otome

Shukufuku no Campanella (currently airing)

Mitsudomoe (currently airing)

Overman King Gainer


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Aug 21, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Mai-Hime
> 
> Any Gundam series not SD or Seed (the Astray OVAs are ok to watch though)
> 
> ...


Mai-Hime looks good and so Does Mai-Otome yeah i love the Gundam Series ^^ hmm Shukufuku no Campanella looks ok.I check Mitsudomoe ty.Not sure about Overman King Gainer but thanks

PS:Thanks for the Replies Hop2089 ^^


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 21, 2010)

Here are some I have watched right through and enjoyed.

Death Note
Claymore 
SamuriaX (more of a movie than a series)
Darker than Black
Black Lagoon
Code Geuss


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 21, 2010)

I'd sincerely recommend, Hajime no Ippo, Great Teacher Onizuka, BECK, Master Keaton, MONSTER, and perhaps something along the lines of Code Geass. (out of all I've watched)(Mostly Action/Suspense)/Shonen etc.

http://myanimelist.net/animelist/SunSage (Click Anime/List for summaries/reviews).

Hajime no Ippo - Boxing/Shonen, Highly Entertaining.
Great Teacher Onizuka - Slice of Life-Life-Lesson / Comedy-Ecchi
BECK - Slice of life-lesson / dream chasing
Master Keaton; Older Artistic Style, Episodic, one of my personal favorites overall.
Monster - Suspense/Horror
Code Geass - Mind Bender/Puzzle, Action/Shonen, Keeps you guessing.
Saikano - Love Story / Venture, extremely sad.
Golden Boy Short-Hilarious
FLCL - Short-Hilarious
One Piece = Great, but slow-start, picks up once character arcs start becoming more revealing.
ie) ~ Nami/Arlong (etc) ep 50? or so.  If you're interested, skimming is okay, but doesn't help
see the progression of characters/personalities etc.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 21, 2010)

Nuraihyon no Mago

Rikuo Nura is part human and a quarter yōkai (demon). He lives in a house full of spirits along with his yōkai grandfather. Trying to escape his fate of acting like a yōkai, he does good deeds in order to avoid becoming one, despite his grandfather's wish to succeed him as master of the Nura yōkai  clan. He eventually comes to terms with his demon blood and decides to take up the position of Young head of the Nura house. Multiple factions aim to stop him or overtake his position, and he must gather friends and allies, a new Hyakki Yakō under his banner of "Fear".

Taken from Wikipedia


----------



## Raika (Aug 21, 2010)

07-Ghost
Air Gear
Angel Beats
Clannad Seasons 1 and 2
Code Geass Seasons 1 and 2
Death Note
Great Teacher Onizuka
Gundam 00
Hayate no Gotoku Seasons 1 and 2
Highschool Of The Dead
Katekyo Hitman Reborn


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 21, 2010)

Naruto, One piece,bleach can't think of many others atm!


----------



## Elritha (Aug 21, 2010)

Here are a few that haven't been mentioned. I quite enjoyed Planetes. The story is good, the attention to detail and realism is awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The other two aren't bad either.

Planetes
Ergo Proxy
Ghost in the Shell SAC


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 21, 2010)

How about Sukisyo and Hellsing?


----------



## Shakraka (Aug 21, 2010)

.


----------



## pitman (Aug 22, 2010)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> Boku no Pico is a great anime with a meaningful message that extends to everyone's hearts; you should watch that.


Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.

Kidding aside, my recommendation
*Minami-ke (13 eps) - a comedy series about three sisters (there are 3 seasons but you should avoid the 2nd and the 3rd they are atrocious because in the 2nd season the studio changed and it went downhill from there). 
*Excel Saga (26 eps) - crazy hilarious anime.
*Legend of the Galactic Heroes (110 eps) - space opera with giant space battles and plenty of characters you'll love in hate and has plenty of food for thought.
*Rainbow: Nisha Rokubou no Shichinin (currently 20 eps out of ???) - occurs after WWII, 7 guys go into jail, bonds are created, people getting beaten and crazy plans are being made.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Aug 22, 2010)

Have tried twice to watch Excel Saga... Both times, the first episode caused me an actual migrane. I have not watched more.


----------



## pitman (Aug 22, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> Have tried twice to watch Excel Saga... Both times, the first episode caused me an actual migrane. I have not watched more.



Well, you either love it or hate.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 22, 2010)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> Boku no Pico is a great anime with a meaningful message that extends to everyone's hearts; you should watch that.


You really want to get people to watch that don't you?


----------



## Bluestainedroses (Aug 22, 2010)

I think you should watch Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann. It's about two brothers. Simon and Kamina, and their super blazing souls of pure fighting passion! Also, the union of a man's fighting passion!

/shot

but you should watch it. Like Darkway said, Basquash is a epic anime that i enjoyed. Some moments really touched my heart, And others made my heart warmmm.. 

I think you should watch Kiba and Kekkaishi, those are both classics and are in my anime Top 5. both are set in a fantasy world, Kiba is pretty serious but sneaks in humor once in a while. In Kekkaishi, well... Yoshi's jealousy is pretty hilarious


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 24, 2010)

If you like BL, try Sensitive Pornograph, stay far away from Boku no Pico, it's just wrong in everyway.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 24, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> If you like BL, try Sensitive Pornograph, stay far away from Boku no Pico, it's just wrong in everyway.



Sensitive Pornograph  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and if you do watch Boku no Pico, watch the EDITED version. It's called "Pico: My Little Summer Story". That's what I did
.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Aug 24, 2010)

@Mantis41: Already said Death Note was so so okay but ty anyways
Claymore looks good ty
Do you mean Rurouni Kenshin if so i think i watches it on Toonami back then.
Darker than Black looks ok i guess i check it out ty
I heard Black Lagoon is good i be trying that
Code Geasse already trying it

@I2aven's_Sage: Hajime no Ippo no offense but it doeesnt look like my taste..
already said on top wasnt much into wasnt much into Great Teacher Onizuka but ty anyways
BECK looks ok i check it out ty
Master Keaton doesnt look my style but ty anyways
Monster looks ok i check it out first though
Code Geass Already Watching it but ty anyways
Saikano looks good ty
Golden Boy Short hmmm i check it out
FLCL Already watched it on Adult Swim and yes it was
One Piece ehhh never could get used to it
ie???

@Dark Striker: Nuraihyon no Mago looks sorta good i check it out ty

@Raika: HI RAIKAA!!!!!!!!

07-Ghost looks good ty
Air Gear Already mentioned but like i said up there I heard its a Excellent Anime ty i be sure to see it
Already mentioned but like i said up there I try Angel Beats it looks good
Clannad Already mentioned but like i said i heard its Really good thanks i try it
Code Geass Already Mentioned like i said Already watching it its Really good
Death Note was so so for me
Great Teacher Onizuka Already metioned didnt like the Style of it but ty
Gundam was Metioned but yeah i love the Gundam Series
Hayate no Gotoku oooh looks good thanks Raika
Highschool Of The Dead uhhh like i said up there idk about that one ^^;;
Katekyo Hitman Reborn i always played the games but never seen the Anime Thanks Raika i check it out

@gifi4 Already mentioneds but thanks anyways

@Edhel: Planetes looks ok ty
Ooooh Ergo Proxy looks good ty Edhel
used to see Ghost in the Shell on Adult Swim but Drifted away from it idk why i try watching it again thanks Edhel

@Cat Boy: Sukisyo looks somewhat ok yeah saw Hellssing but couldnt get used to it but ty Cat Boy

@Shakraka: uhhh no ty doesnt look like something i like but thanks for offering to see it

@pitman: wow Minami-ke looks Really good ty pitman (i check out 2nd and the 3rd just to see how Downhill itt went)
Excel Saga looks good too i be sure to check it out ty pitman
Legend of the Galactic Heroes hmmm doesnt look like my style but i check it out ty
Rainbow: Nisha Rokubou no Shichinin hmmm i see looks ok i check it out ty pitman

@Bluestainedroses: Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann i seen i think 1 Episodes was a good Anime but i stop watching idk why though i be sure to watchh it again ty
Kiba looks good thanks
Kekkaishi i was Watching it on Adult Swim but idk i wasnt adjusting to it like other Anime so i stopped

@Hop2089: ty yeah i saw the Preview its wrong evreyway

Thanks evreyone for you Replies I appreciate it if anyone Else feel like Adding to the list Please do i appreciate all your Opinions on Anime ^^


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 24, 2010)

I can't believe no one's mentioned some of the classics yet.

Dragonball
Dragonball Z (and the new Kai)
Sailor Moon
Cutie Honey

and for some of the newer ones - 
Powerpuff Girls Z is pretty good, if you liked the original Powerpuff Girls show it's a cute spinoff
Persona -trinity soul- is also a great anime, if you've played any of the Shin Megami Tensei persona games
Keroro Gunsou is really cute and out there.
and of course The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya. (Suzumiya Haruhi no yuutsu) is one of my favorites.


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 24, 2010)

Princess Rozalin said:
			
		

> @Mantis41: Do you mean Rurouni Kenshin if so i think i watches it on Toonami back then.



I was talking about the OVAs 
- Samurai X: Trust & Betrayal - (Tsuiokuhen)
- Samurai X: Reflection - (Seis?hen)

both very good IMO.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Aug 24, 2010)

@lacrymosa967: oh yeah i watch DB,DBZ,GT and now im watching Kai until they stop at episode 36 on Nicktoons
Sailor Moon WOW i used to see that when i was small until Cartoon Network Canceled it due to some Unkown Reason
Cutie Honey looks strage but i check it out thanks
Powerpuff Girls Z well i used to see the old ones i guess i check this one out ty
theres a Persona Anime???
Keroro Gunsou kinda weird looking with the frog but looks okay  check it out
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya OMG HARUHI i been looking to try this out!!!

@Mantis41: ohhhh Alright thanks i check it out then ^^


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2010)

Saikano - Easily the saddest relationship anime I've ever watched, though, if I was into that sort of series I'd probably watch Clannad or Kannon. 

Beck - Great show, the music is fairly interesting, more specifically Koyuki's vocal stuff.  The anime ends early compared to the manga supposedly, but it's definitely an interesting take for a Shonen to go (the music themematic). The director was supposedly very influenced by the song "Under the Bridge" by the RHCP.

Rurouni Kenshin < Samurai X.  Samurai X is the story of Kenshin and how he gets his cross shaped scar essentially.  It's a series of several episodes, 2, maybe 3 DVD's that chronology his upbringing by the swordsman Hiko, his choice to go out into the world and change things (Choshu Faction).  All in all, it tells a tragic-love tale interwoven into the revolution to overthrow the Tokugawa Shogunate. 

Chronologically, Samurai X is the OVA predecessor to Rurouni Kenshin, it's his days as a Hitokiri Batosai / Man Slayer, it's an extremely well done Original/Video/Animation, but on the other hand it is very bloody, but there are specific scenes that I find myself watching from time to time.  (For example, you see Saito's past as a member of the Shinsengumi and some of his and Kenshin's original fights). as well as Soji Okita. ; )


----------



## pitman (Aug 27, 2010)

Ga-rei Zero - about the relationship between two girls (not in a sexual way) who fight demons and how that fell apart when one of them is turning evil, a great powerful series with some cool characters (and some...weird ones).

Elfen Lied - quite emotional and very gory and the music is quite good.

Kemeko DX - about a guy who meets a girl who has a weird battle suit and decides she will marry him, pretty whacky series (in the first episode something crashes into the guys house and stays there for a couple of episodes) a "little" perverted but hilarious nonetheless.

Kyouran Kazoku Nikki - also a whacky one about some govermant project that marries a guy with a catgirl and adopting children of different kinds (one of them is lion and another a squid who likes to eat sushi XD), pretty random stuff with it jumping between serious and silly, you'll either love or get bored of it fast.

Infinite Ryvius - Lord of the Flies in a sci-fi setting, kids get abandoned in a spaceship.

Muteki Kanban Musume - a very funny anime about a ramen shop poster girl, plenty of comedy and hilarious moments and funny characters. One of my favorite comedies.

Puni Puni Poemi - Watch this if you are high or drunk, be sure to leave your brain at the door.

Xam'd: Lost Memories - If you loved Eureka Seven you'll love this, although not as good as E7 it still stands great on their own.


----------



## admotonic (Aug 29, 2010)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> Boku no Pico is a great anime with a meaningful message that extends to everyone's hearts; you should watch that.


Just went to see what this anime was. My eys are soiled! why would you sugest that?!


----------



## MarcusRaven (Aug 31, 2010)

Here's a couple of old ones, but they're great.

Black Heaven - Retired rocker must save the universe with the power of his ROCK! (Sounds like Jack Black should be in it, but unfortunately no.)

Project ARMS - Alice in Wonderland themed sci-fi about some teens with alien dna in them, and the conspiracy surrounding their existence.

And its not too old, but I've also been a big fan of Trinity Blood.

EDIT: Anybody know where I can find all of these for good downloads? I used to have them but accidentally wiped the drive they were on.


----------



## c0wcommander (Sep 1, 2010)

I strongly recommend Gurren Lagann, it's the closest I've ever seen to a PERFECT anime!


----------



## Mylink5 (Feb 8, 2011)

One Piece!!!!!


----------

